

For those that build web applications, do you use a framework - skcin7

I build PHP applications and have yet to use a framework. However, I am greatly considering to start. I was wondering what the general opinions here about using an existing framework.
======
kingofspain
I never used to but I tend to for all but the simplest of things these days. I
personally use CodeIgniter because I like how it stays out of my way.

Be aware though that CI tends to be looked down upon in a similar way to how
PHP itself is. I like it (and it has good docs), but if you use it be prepared
to be the lowest of the low :)

------
brandoncordell
We CakePHP on our flagship product, which is a government level enterprise
application.

I used to use codeigniter, but there are too many things that (in my opinion)
should be done for you, that you have to do yourself.

Codeigniter is a great first framework also. Much easier to pick up than
CakePHP, or Zend.

------
MattBearman
I'd definitely recommend CodeIgniter with the Data Mapper ORM, I've tried
others (Cake, Zend, etc) and CI seems to be the only one that never over-
complicates things.

For me it's about getting shit done, I'm too busy to worry about being looked
down on by Zend users :)

------
adamjleonard
Existing frameworks remove a lot of the problems that come with attempting to
roll your own code all the time. From security to just making things simpler.

I would suggest usually using a framework when you can.

------
michaeldhopkins
I always use either a framework or a CMS that's a framework, like Wordpress
with Thematic. Every time I get involved in a project that has no framework
(and too low of a budget) I regret it.

------
skcin7
So far we have 1 recommendation to use a framework, and 1 recommendation to
use KohanaPHP IF you choose to use a framework. Any other recommendations or
thoughts?

------
ecommando
For PHP, I recommend KohanaPHP. I've played with it, and it appears to be the
most complete framework I've examined.

~~~
icebraining
Same here.

It does have an issue I find significant, which is the Views being a mix of
logic and templating. I find this messy and contrary to the original MVC
pattern, since it pushes too much presentation code to the controller (it has
to decide what formats to present the data in, for example).

But with KOstache[1], a Kohana module, you get your real Views again, along
with logicless maintainable Mustache templates. Win/win.

[1]: <https://github.com/zombor/KOstache>

~~~
skcin7
Great, thanks. I have downloaded and am messing around with Kohana now.

------
NickABusey
CakePHP is really quite nice. I've used CodeIgniter, Zend and several others,
Cake is still my favorite.

